# 6/16 Flounder report - The calm before the storm



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/16/2018*
I had the Kevin G. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with ESE winds at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. With the rapid rise in tide levels today, after 3 weeks of low tides, I knew the fish would be in a different pattern tonight. We started off with an area that produced well last night, only to find murky water and widely scattered fish. After 2 hours of gigging we only had 8 flounder in the boat. We made a couple moves, and found a big school of flounder on hard shell and sand bottom, gigging 14 more fish in 45 minutes. We got stuck on 24, looking for the last fish, eventually having to make a move clear cross the bay to find the last one. We ended with a 25 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by 12:45am (3 hours 45 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 10, 11, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Another good trip before the rain hits*

*6/17/2018*
I had the Annette S. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with SE wind at 10mph and slightly high tide levels. Water clarity was excellent tonight, the best I have seen in months. We got on the fish fast over mud and grass bottom, gigging 10 flounder in the first 45 minutes. After the initial flurry, the action slowed down and we had to hunt around for our remaining flounder. After getting our flounder limit, we went looking for black drum and sheepshead, only finding a few before approaching rain showers made us head back to the dock. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 11pm, and got 2 sheepshead and 1 black drum by midnight. The flounder tonight were nice size, with a 17" average, and the largest at 21".

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 10, 11, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 5, 7-10, 12-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

